# Parts Of Bud Turnin Brown



## buckboi_88 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wat Causes A Part Of Tha Bud To Turn Brown Even Though Its Still In Its Buddin Stage?


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2009)

mold


----------



## Dillan (Sep 8, 2009)

yep umbras right probably bud rot


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 8, 2009)

thats a big 10-4 on the budrot/mold....Harvest now and cut your losses or try to treat it.You can get some mold spray from the nursery,cut out the effected parts and treat.But if your buds are big enough, just harvest  sorry to hear,mold stinx my man.It goes from the inside out,so you may have other effected areas not exposed yet  Some strains are more resistant to mold then others.Next season look into an early finishing strain or a more mold resistant one 
Stay cool


----------



## daddyo (Sep 8, 2009)

bud rot sux. 
i go out every morning and then when i get home form work and check for it.
i just cut out the affected parts. if it reached the stem, i'll take from there off.
gives me a lil something while i wait to harvest.


----------



## sir.stackhouse (Sep 9, 2009)

buckboi_88 said:
			
		

> Wat Causes A Part Of Tha Bud To Turn Brown Even Though Its Still In Its Buddin Stage?


look for light green worms i think they are called grubs kill them they will eat the center stem around the top of the top of the bud look real good cause they look like the plant


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 9, 2009)

buckboi_88 said:
			
		

> Wat Causes A Part Of Tha Bud To Turn Brown Even Though Its Still In Its Buddin Stage?



Sorry to hear about the rot.  In my book it's a very close 2nd to Spider Mites as far as plant maladies from Hades goes...   The bud rot or botrytis is a mold that gets it's start from moisture within the buds.  Outdoors bud rot is almost impossible to prevent if you're growing a strain with dense buds and/or the right conditions are present for the spores to get their start... ie plenty of rain...   dew on the plants etc...   And once started it can spread throughout your plants within a few days and turn your buds to brown mush. Like Flying sez some strains are more susceptible to bud rot than others and you can shop for mold resistant strains and/or shorter finishing strains to help prevent this in future grows.  Indoors, despite using a/c, very strong constant air movement from several fans, and no foliar feeding during flowering I have to battle bud rot from late May until mid Sept with the high humidity here in the south.  All it seems to take is the slightest amount of condensation on the plants for the most dense, biggest buds to get bud rot started.  I've gone to growing more 8 week strains in the summer so that I chop them before any rot can occur.  And I don't tend to lollipop or do single cola plants because the denser colas are where the bud rot seems to be the biggest issue.  I've found that it's usually when I'm waiting for the trichs to turn amber in the 11th hour that I've found some rot and have to pull the plug to cut my losses right then and there...   I'd much rather have a big harvest of buds with cloudy trichs and a few amber than a smaller harvest with 40% amber trichs...   And keep your eyes open...  I've also seen more than one girl go hermie after getting bud rot...  The dreaded DOUBLE WHAMMY!  In the past I've on rare occasions noticed dreaded 'nanners' on a plant and when I get in for close inspecition I'll notice the bud rot so I think the stress from the botrytis on a plant can trigger a hermie reaction...

Good Luck!


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 9, 2009)

It could also be heat damage to the bud, nutrient burn on the buds, water deprivation can cause it, pests can cause it.

If you posted a photo of your entire plant and a close-up of a bud that shows the problem, it would help us not have to guess what it looks like.

Without photos, I can tell you absolutely that it's either heat damage, nutrient burn, lack of water, lack of nutrients, bud rot or pests or a combination of more than one of them.


----------



## maineharvest (Sep 9, 2009)

daddyo said:
			
		

> bud rot sux.
> i go out every morning and then when i get home form work and check for it.
> i just cut out the affected parts. if it reached the stem, i'll take from there off.
> gives me a lil something while i wait to harvest.





Are you smoking the bud rot?


----------



## daddyo (Sep 9, 2009)

nooooooooooooooooooo....
but when i cut out the bad, some good goes with it. 
like a cancer, you remove ALL of it.
if you can.


----------



## maineharvest (Sep 9, 2009)

haha ok.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Sep 9, 2009)

> It could also be heat damage to the bud, nutrient burn on the buds, water deprivation can cause it,



agree stoney. He can post pics or go into the 'sick" plant section as well. I live in a real dry climate. Depending on where he lives could probly eliminate the mold but i know nutrient burn will cause this, or it was too much heat, little vetilation at least in my case.


----------



## Red_Death (Sep 9, 2009)

I have seen a very tiny bud rot spot on my sour diesel outdoor plant on the main top of the cola this was a couple weeks ago should I just chop it soon???

I have also found 2 worms in the main cola one was brown and skinny another was kinda fat and green.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 9, 2009)

I have seen silk worms eat inside of bud's stem...buds turn brown and fall off. 

I sucks a fattie.


----------



## buckboi_88 (Sep 9, 2009)

the only thng i hav is a bunch of ants


----------



## buckboi_88 (Sep 9, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> agree stoney. He can post pics or go into the 'sick" plant section as well. I live in a real dry climate. Depending on where he lives could probly eliminate the mold but i know nutrient burn will cause this, or it was too much heat, little vetilation at least in my case.


i am goin to post the pik in a lil bit


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 9, 2009)

buckboi_88 said:
			
		

> the only thng i hav is a bunch of ants and i am goin to post the pik in a lil bit


 
Well, I'm hoping it's an outside plant, at this point.


----------



## buckboi_88 (Sep 9, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Well, I'm hoping it's an outside plant, at this point.


yea it iz an outside plant................


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, the one line posts aren't really getting anywhere.

Let's try this. Answer the ones that pertain to your plants in blue print, right under the quesstion.

This will help us help you.


*Help Us Help You, Pre Set Questions.* 
*Cut the relevant section out of this post and paste it into your problem post, it will help us help you.  *

*Pictures are always essential :aok:*

*SOIL:*

How long has this problem been going on?

What STRAIN are you growing?

What was the establishing technique? (seed or clone?)

What is the age of your plants?

How long have they been in the soil mixture they are in now?

How Tall are the plants?

What size pots are you using? (Include how many subjects to pot)

What substrate/medium are you using? What brand of soil mixture are you using?(percentage of perlite, vermiculite...etc?)

What Nutrient's are you using?

How much of each nutrient are you using with how much water? *Knowing the brand is very helpful*

How often are you feeding?

If flowering, when did you switch over to using Bloom nutrients?

What order are you mixing your nutrients? (example: veg nutes 1st, bloom 2nd ect)

What is the TDS/EC/PPM of your nutrients used?

What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"?

What method of pH test was administered? Using Strips? pH pen?

How often are you watering?

When was your last feeding and how often are you feeding?

What is your RH Factor? (Relative Humidity)

What is the Day/Night Temp? (Include fluctuation range)

Is the soil constantly wet or moist?

Is your water HARD or SOFT?

What water are you using? Reverse Osmosis (RO)? Tap? Bottled? Well water? Distilled? Mineral Water?

Are you using water from a water softener? 

Has plant been recently pruned, cloned or pinched?

Have any pest chemicals been used? If so what and when?

Are plant's infected with pest's?


----------



## buckboi_88 (Sep 9, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Well, the one line posts aren't really getting anywhere.
> 
> Let's try this. Answer the ones that pertain to your plants in blue print, right under the quesstion.
> 
> ...


ive had the problem for about a couple dayz

itz a seed not a clone

tha plant itz about 8 ft

no pot its growin out of the ground

itz been rainin alot becuz of tha tropical storms  and i water it everyday n feed it every other day with plant food

the day temp is about 88-90 degrees everyday not sure about nites

the soil is sumtimes damp and i feed her tap water 

i dont prune but i did take a couple branches off to clone

the pest i see in many ants othe the stem.......... the tree fell dwn at 1 point and roots were broken becuz a tropical storm was here but i tied it up but i started seein tha problem a week after it had fell


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 9, 2009)

buckboi_88 said:
			
		

> ive had the problem for about a couple dayz
> 
> itz a seed not a clone
> 
> ...


 
Now we're cooking!

Ok, first, the ants. There are two distinct types of ant problems:

1. Leaf cutters: Are the ants cutting small pieces of plant material from the plant and carrying it off?

2. Aphid Farmers: An intimate, symbiotic relationship exists between ants and aphids. 

They are often compared to cattle, with the ants acting as protectors and ranchers. 

What aphids have that ants want is something called honeydew, a sweet substance that is excreted by aphids through their anus and contains surplus sugar from the aphid's diet. 

Ants protect aphid eggs during the winter, and carry the newly hatched aphids to new host plants, where the aphids feed on the leaves and the ants get a supply of honeydew.

Because of their ability to reproduce rapidly and grow large colonies, their feeding on plants causes yellowing, stunting, mottling, browning, and curling of leaves, as well as inhibiting the ability of the host plant to produce crops. 

Infestations by aphids can cause plants to die, and the insects can carry other diseases, such as plant viruses, from one plant to another. Their saliva is also toxic to plant tissues. 

Among the biological controls of aphid infestations in agriculture and horticulture are lacewings, sometimes called "aphid lions," lady beetles or ladybird beetles (ladybugs), and syrphid flies. 

On a smaller scale, some gardeners control aphids by simply washing them off with a spray of soapy water.

***
Your problem is probably a combination of constant wetting from the rains and an aphid infestation. Both can cause browning of the buds.

For the wetness, if the plant is local enough, you could go out after each rain and gently shake the bush to dislodge most of the water being held on the buds and leaf nodes. This works well in tropical areas.

For the aphids, you can buy some ladybugs (about 500 for a plant that size) and they will clean the bush of aphids in short order.

You can't use pesticides on your plant because it's already in flower. You don't want the residue of the pesticides in your smoke.

How long before you harvest? How many weeks have your plants been flowering?


----------



## buckboi_88 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lady Bugs Are Already Comin To The Tree On Most Dats There Can B About 5-10 Lady Bugs Around The Tree And On The Tree I So Happy Its Not Mold R Bud Rot


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 9, 2009)

buckboi_88 said:
			
		

> Lady Bugs Are Already Comin To The Tree On Most Dats There Can B About 5-10 Lady Bugs Around The Tree And On The Tree I So Happy Its Not Mold R Bud Rot


I don't know if you also have bud rot, and my assumption of aphids is based on you saying that there were a lot of ants crawling into your plant.

Do you have a camera that you can take a photo of your plant and post it?


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 10, 2009)

I think your plant has mold. 

all the rain plus hot temps, and humidity is ideal for mold environment.


----------



## buckboi_88 (Sep 14, 2009)

it was bud rot i chopped her dwn an shes now dryin


----------

